# Crossbow Javy Hunt!



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Here is out crossbow and archery Javelina Hunt!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is some great shooting ! 100yds 3 bolts with-in MOA...WOW !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How far was the compound bow shot ?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very cool video,impressive shots

love the spanish guitar background music,great choice


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

PICK am going to have to dig the computer out to watch this.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid, thanks for sharing. A Lot of hunters have trouble doing that with a rifle of any caliber.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice video- thanks for sharing the hunt.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Very cool!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SG, now that crossbow is definitly an advantage over a compound !! and is exactly why Arizona dont allow them in archery season


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree 100% Ed. That video kinda takes the wind out of the argument that that xbow has no advantage over a compound.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SG, 3 arrows all inside of a 2" circle at 100yds


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

but did you hear how loud that sucker is

sounds like a rifle going off every time he releases an arrow

at 60 yds or more i bet you would have more deer jump the string than with a compound(not that i recomdn shooting deer with a bow at 60yds or more)

not to mention how long it takes him to reload,dont realy see a big advantage with it

but it is still impressive shooting


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have never seen or heard of a compound putting 3 arrows in a 2" circle at 100 yds.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Go to you tube and look for Tac 15. theres one guy that shoots 5 arrows in a 1/2" at 30 yds and another guy first time shooting at 100 yds.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i do know a guy that practices his compound out to 100 yds and can consistantly hit the bullseye

he doesnt hunt at that distance

but any bow shooter knows that if you practice long range,it makes short range shots even easier

not saying he can put 3 in a 2" circle,but he does hit the bullseye quit consistantly

me myself,i dont shoot past 50 yds during practice and never shoot beyond 40 yds when hunting

i still say that if one was to use that xbow at 100 yds for deer,you would have them jumoing the string quite often as it is very loud on the loose of the arrow.and sound travels faster than the arrow


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SGB, thats all true but , but my point a first time user hit a 2" bullseye at 100 yds on second shot, Thats an advantage over any traditional bow or compound period.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Something tells me we're gonna find out come fall if they'll jump the string or not.


----------

